# Säkylä Enduro 2009 in Finland



## onnimanni (Aug 16, 2009)

01.08.2009. We had rather big Enduro Event in Säkylä, west of Finland, where was 244 Enduro Drivers ( mostly KTM and Yamaha Bikes, and then GasGas, Husgvarna, Kawasaki, Beta and BMW) It was really nice ride day !

Look at videos and HelmetCam Videos, just follow this link :http://www.satakuntaenduro.com/vbull...read.php?t=194

Look at photos this link :http://www.satakuntaenduro.com/vbull...read.php?t=194

And you are also welcome to come and see our web site : www.satakuntaenduro.com

Greetings from Finland and drive safely ! Nice and colourful autumn !!!


----------



## Morf (May 29, 2009)

Hyvaa Iltaa Onnimanni,
Mita kuu luu? Welcome to the forum and I hope you will form a trading company and send us some of the remarkable technology in axial flux motors that has been produced and work tested by the engineers and technicians at Lappeenranta. 

I wonder if you would know if a citizen of Laserkatu can go to Lappeenranta Technical University, or a `store` in that town and purchase a motor off the shelf? The first three axial motors in the series are custom made to attach to a machine that each one would become a part of. Modification and testing would be needed (but doable), with a considerable wait time, to make them do other work.

The type 250B, however, is ready to go as a free standing power supply. We are excited about the concept, and people in this area are anxious to get their hands on one. YouTube is mentioned, the 250 in a laboratory environment, attached to the gauges. Time to watch some great numbers. 

It is true we don`t know the cost of a 250. But we are anxious to get involved with the principles of the world changing engineering of electric mobility. Your information is much needed and valued, please. Na kemiian.


----------

